# P7 firing pin retianer issue



## policepiper (Oct 15, 2012)

A customer brought in a P7 for repair. He was unable to remove the firing pin retainer. Our gunsmith is also unable to do it. The retainer will not turn the full 90 degrees and there seems to be no other way in or around it. I loaned him mine so he could compare. Still no luck. Anybody got any ideas? A trip to Germany is out of the question.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Go to the HKPRO forum,someone there will know what's up.There's alot of hardcore HK fans and people that work for HK.


----------

